# fotodruck



## vetterfunk (19. September 2002)

Hallo Alle! 

Mein Epson Stylus Photo 810, den ich ca. vor einem Monat billig erstanden habe, bereitet mir seit 1-2 Wochen beim Fotodruck auf Glossy Photopaper nur mehr Sorgen... Auf dem Mitgelieferten Papier lieferte er noch super Ausdrucke, doch da ich noch älteres Glossyphotopapier und neues HP-glossy Papier und die jetzigen Ausdrucke sind alle nur mehr für den Ar*ch. und zwar scheint er, hauptsächlich bei Schwarz Blasen zu bilden oder so bröselig zu drucken, keine Ahnung, schwer zu beschreiben... Patrone oder Druckkopf kaputt? oder mag er einfach das Papier nicht? Hab schon alle Tests durchgeführt (Druckkopfkalibrierung, selbstreingungen treiberneuinstall. usw...) aber kein Erfolg erziehlt  

und noch eine frage nebenbei: gibts eine möglichkeit, fertige fotoausdrucke etwas "haltbarer" zu machen? haarspray oder so? 

Bitte um Hilfe!!! 

Danke!, Michael


----------



## goela (19. September 2002)

1. Um wirklich festzustellen, ob Dein Druckkopf oder Tinte im Ar... sind, würde ich das vorherige EPSON Papier kaufen bzw. organisieren und ein Probeausdruck machen! Dann weisst Du es relativ genau was los ist!

2. Fotos haltbarer machen? Einschweissen!  

Druckst Du eigentlich Fotos, Bilder aus? Wenn ja, warum lässt Du diese nicht entwickeln! Ist billiger und besser und halten Länger!


----------



## vetterfunk (19. September 2002)

danke für die AW

denke mittlerweile auch das es nur das Papier ist...
uuund warum ich die fotos ausdrucke, weils bequemer ist 
und weil ich auch schon schlechte erfahrungen mit österr. fotoservices gemacht hab. aber ich druck ja nicht 1000e fotos, sondern nur hin und wieder mal eins


----------

